# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال از مثلثات ریاضی

## sami7

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز 

ی سوال هست از آزاد پزشکی 89 از مبحث مثلثات :




*مشکلم با گزینه 4 هستش* که البته جواب صحیح هم هست
یکی از دوستان زحمت بکشه اینو واسم خوب توضیح بده 

*sin x ب توان 2 + cos x ب توان 2 =1 .... حالا چطوری cos x ب توان 2 منهای یک رو برابر با sinx ب توان 2 قرار داده ؟؟؟*

*و اینکه عبارت cosx.sin2x -   چطوری همواره مثبت هست ؟ اول توان دو رو که حساب کنیم بعد در منفی ضرب میشه که همواره منفی میشه !*

*ممنون میشم ی توضیح کلی بهم بدید متشکرم*

----------


## Dmz.official

sin^2x + cos^2x = 1 حالا cos^2x رو ببر اونور میشه sin^2x = 1-cos^2x حالا در منفی ضربش کن میرسی بهش :  cos^2x - 1 = -sin^2x ( به منفی پشت sin^2x دقت کن ) حالا چون cos منفی هست با منفی میره و مثبت میشه و sin^2x هم چون توان ۲ داره همواره مثبت هست پس کل عبارت که حاصل ضرب دو عدد مثبته مثبت میشه و در آخر هم به جواب میرسی

----------

